# Favorite Christmas Song?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's one of mine...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent thread and I have several, I will randomly post them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This song still ........ makes my eyes water up, after all these years.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:vs_lol:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A double treat w Blue Christmas also.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Little Drummer Boy and Carol of the Bells are my top picks but a fun #3 is ...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stevekozak said:


>


Here, embedded vid posted ......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

1977 was a blast....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Easy I know not really what Christmas is about but what a voice about the only thing she ever did and was 13 I think.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Here, embedded vid posted ......


Thank you! I dont know how to do that.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Thank you! I dont know how to do that.


Hey Steve, while watching the video, look up in your browser at the URL address. Simply copy the URL (for example something like the www. Hillarysucks) and then paste it here. It will show the pictorial embedding once you finish with reply or post.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A better version from Springsteen and The E Street Band;


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Porky Pig tunes and Christmas--- now that is real Americana---at least for me it is.:laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Can ya tell I like this time of the year .... well you guys aint helping me out here, now are ya? here is my very first fav as a small boy.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ooo, this one always gives me the chills...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Is not something by Bruce Springstein .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

"Walkin' 'round In Women's Underwear."


----------



## sam amaar (Dec 8, 2017)

my favorite: Bob Seger The Little Drummer Boy 1989


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sam amaar said:


> my favorite: Bob Seger The Little Drummer Boy 1989


Psst ...... Hey sam, I know this is your first post and all, but ya can GOOGLE or search UTUBE for the song and copy and paste the URL in your post here. If ya need more help let me know and I will get my assistant Mishy, to give ya a call!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Watchman said:


>


hmmm favorite song or dress?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

The Pogues-Fairytale of New York. Quite a sad but heroic story with the girl who sings in this song. She was swimming with her family (in Cancun maybe) when a motorboat came towards them at high speed, she shoved her son under the water saving him but the boat hit her and she succumbed to her injuries.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

I think it was Janie Fricke singing “What Child Is This.” I can’t find the version I heard long ago anywhere. There is a video on You Tube that is her but its not acapella as it is in the version I am looking for.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And just to see if my good Friend Inor is paying attention to this mighty fine thread .... I dedicate this song to him, played by the only instruments that stir his true inner self.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


>


Love this song.....Oh, and my favorite Christmas movie? "Die Hard!" :shock:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Love this song.....Oh, and my favorite Christmas movie? "Die Hard!" :shock:


I'm pretty partial to Reindeer Games, but I like the way you celebrate!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I want to thank al of you for putting up with my "runaway posts" of Christmas songs. I truly have enjoyed doing this as I once again celebrate all the reasons for the season, but especially the birth of my Jesus. I will close with a version of Little Drummer Boy by Jose Feliciano, stay with it as about 3/4 of the way through he does a great job mimicking the drum with his guitar cord.

I am saving 2 more songs that are very special to me and I will post them for you (me to) on Christmas.

Thanks again,

A Watchman


----------

